# Adrian Peterson Signature



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Just looking for some feedback on this piece.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its to much blurred purple the three figures in the background just blur together and there is no detail, I think possibly a sharpen on the background pre texture would help.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I could never make anything like that! Nice work NCC!.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent stuff.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I usually don't comment on signatures because I don't have the slightest idea how to do them, but that is f**king sick!!!!! :thumb02:


----------

